# Best Cleaner



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

I know we have already discussed spraying queens, but Mimi is making a right smell in the conservatory and until we have built the outside run i need to keep cleaning it cos it stinks!!

Other than using bleach and disinfectant - does anyone have any other tips or know of good cleaning products and where I can get them from?


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

i use simple solution from pets at home. it has all sorts of uses too.
doesnt kill germs though,i use savlon for that.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> i use simple solution from pets at home. it has all sorts of uses too.
> doesnt kill germs though,i use savlon for that.


Yes i have the simple solution but u cant put it in water to clean an area can you? You have to apply it neat to the affected area, and well if i did that in the conservatory it would cost loads because I cant find the spot that she has sprayed!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

be careful with disinfectant. cleaner which makes the water milky is harmful.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

have you tried biological washing powder? The enzymes are supposed to break down the nasty smells. You could mix that with water, iam sure it would work out alot cheaper than the simple solution too.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

yes that stuff is good! get the cheap stuff too, it's stronger!


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Guys u mean actual washing "POWDER" and not liquid form?


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

I use zoflora on my kitchen floors, i just keep the cats off till its dry!
i use detox multi surface spray on the kitchen worksurfaces(tesco Brand works just s well and smells better)


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Kay73 said:


> I use zoflora on my kitchen floors, i just keep the cats off till its dry!
> i use detox multi surface spray on the kitchen worksurfaces(tesco Brand works just s well and smells better)


is zoflora safe to use with cats hun?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

yes washing powder that goes in the washing machine, cheap stuff through, nice and strong!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> is zoflora safe to use with cats hun?


The box says " do not allow pets to lick or walk on wet treated surfaces, keep off till dry"
It smell lovely, i got lavender and springtmie at the moment


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> yes washing powder that goes in the washing machine, cheap stuff through, nice and strong!


washing powder dont go in my washing machine - i use gel tabs


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Kay73 said:


> The box says " do not allow pets to lick or walk on wet treated surfaces, keep off till dry"
> It smell lovely, i got lavender and springtmie at the moment


well they say that about bleach but i still use it around pets - im reluctant to use anything else cos i know it kills all bacteria and eliminates smells!!

But i wil try the zoflora! (if i can find it - i assume u can get it from supermarket?)


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

I use Eco products - they work wonders - get rid off all nasty smells, safe for ya pets and environment. And they have lovely natural smells - Method do nice products too.


----------



## TiffanyLouise (Jul 23, 2008)

Yes it only comes in a small bottle though so you have to really look for it
Its concentrated so you dont use much


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> washing powder dont go in my washing machine - i use gel tabs


so do i! but you know what i mean


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

trouble with bleach is it encourages cats to remark over doesnt it??something to do with the ammonia i think.


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

Vinegar in your rinsing water works well for neutralising the odour and also helps to stop the cat going to the same place again. When one of my cats has had an 'accident' (my old cat who's 19) I wash the area with soapy water then rinse (re-mop) with vinegar mixed in with water, clears the smell away and the cat doesn't seem interested in going in the same place twice.


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Katherna said:


> Vinegar in your rinsing water works well for neutralising the odour and also helps to stop the cat going to the same place again. When one of my cats has had an 'accident' (my old cat who's 19) I wash the area with soapy water then rinse (re-mop) with vinegar mixed in with water, clears the smell away and the cat doesn't seem interested in going in the same place twice.


I can advocate the vinegar eliminating the smell. Do it half in half and either good old malt (brown) or white. Vinegar is cheap especially at Lidl.

Not sure if it really stops them going again, though.


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

Dont fancy my house smelling of vinegar though!

Think i will try Zoflora and the bio wash powder - thanks guys!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

One thing NOT to use.........................Shake n Vac. An old breeder told me ages ago of someone who used it and then vacuumed thinking they'd hoovered it all up. Her cat got poisoned with it as it lay in the deep pile of the carpet unseen, the cat got in on the paws, and then naturally when washing licked the paws. It subsequently died  A lot of us have wood floors now, both it is worth bearing in mind not to use for your rooms that don't


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

Simple solution really works, also I stopped one of my girls doing it by placing an empty kitten litter tray where she sprayed, which was by the door luckily for me.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> One thing NOT to use.........................Shake n Vac. An old breeder told me ages ago of someone who used it and then vacuumed thinking they'd hoovered it all up. Her cat got poisoned with it as it lay in the deep pile of the carpet unseen, the cat got in on the paws, and then naturally when washing licked the paws. It subsequently died  A lot of us have wood floors now, both it is worth bearing in mind not to use for your rooms that don't


I used to use shake an vac on my rug, glad i git rid of the rug now!
You think they would put a warning on it!
thanks for that


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

Kay73 said:


> I use zoflora on my kitchen floors, i just keep the cats off till its dry!
> i use detox multi surface spray on the kitchen worksurfaces(tesco Brand works just s well and smells better)


Zoflora is poisonous, and you could add a bit of water to the simple solution and mop the floor with it.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

jens4cats said:


> I used to use shake an vac on my rug, glad i git rid of the rug now!
> You think they would put a warning on it!
> thanks for that


No probs chuck. I don't know how much truth there is it, but I certainly never used it again once I heard it.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

This is what we use in the kennels and it says it is safe for catteries it is really pleasant smelling and highly concentrated

Cromessol and click on disinfectants


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

That's a handy site Tash, will save to favourites, as I see you can order online as well, cheers!


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

audrey1824 said:


> Zoflora is poisonous, and you could add a bit of water to the simple solution and mop the floor with it.


thats a good idea 
i wipe my worktops over with it wen one of mine decided to pee on them


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Saynamore said:


> That's a handy site Tash, will save to favourites, as I see you can order online as well, cheers!


It smells absolutely wonderful


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Actually the vinegar/water solution doesn't smell - only if used neat does it smell. Maybe the ammonia in the cat wee neutralises it


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> well they say that about bleach but i still use it around pets - im reluctant to use anything else cos i know it kills all bacteria and eliminates smells!!
> 
> But i wil try the zoflora! (if i can find it - i assume u can get it from supermarket?)


i get it from tesco or poundland!


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

you shouldnt use anything that clouds water 
Zo flora is dangerous


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

emmar said:


> you shouldnt use anything that clouds water
> Zo flora is dangerous


Wouldnt it only be dangerous if it was wet?


----------



## xxSaffronxx (Apr 2, 2008)

audrey1824 said:


> Zoflora is poisonous, and you could add a bit of water to the simple solution and mop the floor with it.


Also on the zoflora bottle it states that it can be used for pets but keep them out of the room until it is dry - which is what i have done


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

The one I use 'clouds' the water but it is made for animals ??


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

xxSaffronxx said:


> Also on the zoflora bottle it states that it can be used for pets but keep them out of the room until it is dry - which is what i have done


Well my cats are ok, and my house smells fine. I follow the instructions on the bottle(common sense)

I'm sure Selk uses it too...


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Spoke today to the Cromessol rep he has said if anyone wants the A.D.D. Disinfectant give him a ring and he will gladly help you out! They also have a real good range of anti-odour microburst boxes for dispelling smells I use one in the area where the dogs live and dont have a problem with doggy smells, until it runs out LOL if any of you want his details pm me and I have permission to pass on his number to you he says it will be quicker than going through the web site


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2008)

tashi said:


> Spoke today to the Cromessol rep he has said if anyone wants the A.D.D. Disinfectant give him a ring and he will gladly help you out! They also have a real good range of anti-odour microburst boxes for dispelling smells I use one in the area where the dogs live and dont have a problem with doggy smells, until it runs out LOL if any of you want his details pm me and I have permission to pass on his number to you he says it will be quicker than going through the web site


I bet the rep is rubbing his hands!!!!

I use Eco products - cant rate them high enough. They are safe for all house members - kids, pets, allergy ridden peeps , the lot. Cleans REALLY well, smells nice and good for the environment. Try it -you'll be surprised.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

mrsdusty said:


> I bet the rep is rubbing his hands!!!!
> 
> I use Eco products - cant rate them high enough. They are safe for all house members - kids, pets, allergy ridden peeps , the lot. Cleans REALLY well, smells nice and good for the environment. Try it -you'll be surprised.


got to admit we have done but just not good enough for the kennels unfortunately also the A.D.D. combats many diseases and was invaluable during the foot and mouth crisis


----------

